# Father's Day 2022



## debodun (Jun 4, 2022)

Is on Sunday, June 19.


----------



## JonSR77 (Jun 4, 2022)

Generally, wishing all the Father's a wonderful Father's Day!

My Dad was amazing. My hero in endless ways.

I am sure the Dads out there are also great heroes to their children!

Happy Father's Day!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 4, 2022)

Thanks, Dad!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2022)

Do any of us still have a father  alive ? I don't.. mine has been gone since 2008


----------



## Lawrence (Jun 4, 2022)

I think I would like a Best Dog Dad t-shirt for fathers day.


----------



## debodun (Jun 5, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Do any of us still have a father  alive ? I don't.. mine has been gone since 2008


My dad passed in 1983. He was only 61.


----------



## debodun (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Geezer Garage (Jun 5, 2022)

Mine passed in 2016 at 92, will always miss him.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jun 5, 2022)

My dad is 93 but has dementia and is living at a Memory Care Unit. Physically he is fine for now but mentally he does have his issues to put it mildly. On my last couple of visits with him he did not seem to know who I was but there were moments when we look into each others eyes and it appears that he did recognize me. Those who have been through this will understand. . He is not in pain or any type of physical discomfort and the staff says he is rather cognitive of his surroundings so I do count my blessings for that and I cherish each visit with him.


----------



## GoneFishin (Jun 5, 2022)

I don't. My father passed away in 2019 at the age of 92


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 6, 2022)

We don't bother with these 'made up' holidays.  I doubt if my children even know of them, and I certainly wouldn't want them to  do anything.
I didn't have a very productive relationship with my father and never wanted to be like him.  He died in 1991 at age 81.  Strangely,  my mother was 3 years younger  and died 3 years later  within days of being the same  age.


----------



## debodun (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## oldman (Jun 11, 2022)

My dad was my best friend. Ironically, my dad died in the fire that burned down his and mom’s home. Just over 30 years later, our home burned beyond repair and was leveled just a few days after the fire. My wife and I were away at the time. Can you imagine getting a phone call from your lawyer telling you “You need to come home. Your house burned down.” I thought it was joke.


----------



## debodun (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 11, 2022)

Happy Fathers Day in Heaven to the Best Dad ever!


----------



## debodun (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Phynix (Jun 12, 2022)

No father, no children's father.  Father's day is quite empty now.

But I wish all the fathers here the best!


----------



## debodun (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Pepper (Jun 14, 2022)

My son is a very good Daddy. I will be with them on Father's Day


----------



## MountainRa (Jun 14, 2022)

My Dad died at age 37 (construction work accident). I had a great father-in-law, also passed.
My husband has been a great father . I’m making him a peanut butter pie for Father’s Day.


----------



## debodun (Jun 14, 2022)

MountainRa said:


> I’m making him a peanut butter pie for Father’s Day.


You know where to send any leftovers?


----------



## debodun (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Jun 16, 2022)

*A chip off the old block.
*


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 16, 2022)

debodun said:


> View attachment 224098


Oh, that would so work for me.


----------



## Blessed (Jun 16, 2022)

Father and FIL gone, husband gone. Thinking I might get my son one of big tomahawk steaks for fun!


----------



## dseag2 (Jun 16, 2022)

Difficult time for me.  My mother's birthday was June 14th.  She passed away last November.  Now Father's Day is coming up.   My father has been gone for 22 years, but l still vividly remember him and I so loved and respected him.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 16, 2022)

My father passed around June 10, that was 16 years ago.  His birthday is July 5 and he would have been 99 years old.  I miss him a lot.  I've been feeling on the down side this month for missing him and about traumatic things that happened in June.   I'll get by though.  Happy Father's Day Dad!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 16, 2022)

My dad passed away at the age of 42 (massive heart attack) in 1970.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## john19485 (Jun 16, 2022)

my dad Passed in 1973 , age 48 , mom , brother Mike , I'm holding, me in uniform , sister Joann, sister June in front


----------



## Feelslikefar (Jun 17, 2022)

My Dad was one of the most patience, quiet people I've ever known.
He taught me so many values by the life he led.
He was gone an awful lot, but I knew his absents were as hard on him, as it was for his family.
Growing up, I always felt safe because of what he was doing.

He is missed and never far from my thoughts every day.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## horseless carriage (Jun 17, 2022)

My wife and I have no children, but that doesn't mean we are rabid childfree (I hate that term,) critics of unruly kids. 
There's an expression that I heard which I would dedicate to my late father. He raised four children who were all under the age of ten when his beloved wife, our mother, passed away.

That expression is: Any man blessed with healthy sperm, can be a father. But it takes someone very special indeed to be a Daddy.


----------



## bmidbar (Jun 17, 2022)

I'm in New Jersey with hubby visiting my 91-year-old dad. I'm going to try to get him to open his own account in a few weeks so he'll have more to do and people to chat with.


----------



## debodun (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 18, 2022)

Happy Father's Day to all the Dads here, and remembering our fathers who have passed on.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 18, 2022)

Happy Father's Day to all Dads!!



http://imgur.com/a/A3XIqeT


----------



## debodun (Jun 19, 2022)

To my dad in heaven (passed in 1983 at age 61). This photo was taken in the early 1950s when he was around 30 years old.


----------



## debodun (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## bowmore (Jun 19, 2022)

Today was a good day. I got Father's Day wishes from my 2 sons and my wife's 2 sons. It does not get better than that


----------



## MrPants (Jun 20, 2022)

.


----------

